# Coloring doesn't matter



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Title


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 23, 2020)

Bones matter more


----------



## Krezo (Sep 23, 2020)

I will colour her face with my cum


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Sep 23, 2020)

dae copefulcurry


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 23, 2020)

Cope Everything matters that's the real blackpill.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

tapout said:


> dae copefulcurry



Cope


----------



## goat2x (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Azoriko (Sep 23, 2020)

Green master race.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 688256



Coloring isn't his issue. He looks giga-low trust, I would be scared if I saw him IRL. He has top-tier bones, sure, but his face lacks harmony.

JFL if u think his skin color is actually an issue, it's his facial features/harmony.

*Reminder u would coom the girl in my AVI and she has 100% curry coloring. Dark brown eyes, black hair, brown skin*

@SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 23, 2020)

Krezo said:


> I will colour her face with my cum


She would brutally reject me and would vomit on my face if I came near her tbh jfl


----------



## nonserviam (Sep 23, 2020)

cope it really matters


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 23, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> She would brutally reject me and would vomit on my face if I came near her tbh jfl



would drink her vomit ngl


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 688256


No fashion sense 
Hat doesn’t fit him at all 
T collar is loose and looks like shit 

squinting too hard looks dumb
Side burns are unkempt and messy 
Eye brows could use some grooming too


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> cope it really matters



Off yourself greycel, don't ever speak in my threads again


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 23, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> would drink her vomit ngl


I would punch her and kill her in 1 blow for vomiting on me tbh


----------



## goat2x (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Coloring isn't his issue. He looks giga-low trust, I would be scared if I saw him IRL. And his face lacks harmony.
> 
> JFL if u think his skin color is actually an issue, it's his facial features/harmony.
> 
> ...


reminder that he would be a slayer as a white men.
but unfortunately he born a curry and he is a virgin.


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 23, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> I would punch her and kill her in 1 blow for vomiting on me tbh



gay if you wouldn't


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 23, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-thompill-lol-at-bone-copers.107578/


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> reminder that he would be a slayer as a white men.
> but unfortunately he born a curry and he is a virgin.



Stupid ass nigga did u even read my comment. He has the same coloring as the girl in my AVI, yet her coloring doesn't detract from her PSL in any way.

It's his face


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 23, 2020)

cope


----------



## goat2x (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Stupid ass nigga did u even read my comment


not really 
but you were coping didnt u?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 23, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> No fashion sense
> Hat doesn’t fit him at all
> T collar is loose and looks like shit
> 
> ...


you left out bleaching bro tbh ngl.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 23, 2020)

*just be purple chad bro



*


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> you left out bleaching bro tbh ngl.
> View attachment 688266


He looks better in that pic t shirt is still a shit fit though

I think bleaching just makes your skin look sickly right, better off trying to appeal to bbc whores


----------



## goat2x (Sep 23, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> He looks better in that pic t shirt is still a shit fit though
> 
> I think bleaching just makes your skin look sickly right, better off trying to appeal to bbc whores


idk if bbc whores want that tbh
this dark indian pheno is definetly one of the worst , you are far better off being black


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> idk if bbc whores want that tbh
> this dark indian pheno is definetly one of the worst , you are far better off being black



you're sayin that only cus you're black


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes, colouring matters.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> you're sayin that only cus you're black


JFL, he is antiblack if anything.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 23, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> you're sayin that only cus you're black


its because its proven by studies you subhuman machine animal


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> JFL, he is antiblack if anything.



you miss alot of things my dude...goat is black.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> you're sayin that only cus you're black


He is ethnic cope ender.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes, colouring matters.



No


----------



## goat2x (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> JFL, he is antiblack if anything.


im neither tbh


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> you miss alot of things my dude...goat is black.


Yes. I know whenever I praise blacks, he is very against it, so he doesnt cope.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> im neither tbh


You get my point. You just say the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 23, 2020)

goat2x said:


> idk if bbc whores want that tbh
> this dark indian pheno is definetly one of the worst , you are far better off being black


His facial structure is strong though bone mogs most people


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Also. you can still be mogger even if curry, if your bones are good enough. Pretty boy mogger, who mogs 99 percent of this forum, whilst living in poverty in India.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 23, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> His facial structure is strong though bone mogs most people


he has very good bones mogs 99% of the forum,
but its just futher proof
that his pheno is death to this racist world.


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Also. you can still be mogger even if curry, if your bones are good enough. Pretty boy mogger, who mogs 99 percent of this forum, whilst living in poverty in India.
> View attachment 688291



Looks like prince Ramesses


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

@abmonger


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> @abmonger



Mirin troll


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Mirin troll



Cope I'm being unironic here


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Coloring isn't his issue. He looks giga-low trust, I would be scared if I saw him IRL. He has top-tier bones, sure, but his face lacks harmony.
> 
> JFL if u think his skin color is actually an issue, it's his facial features/harmony.
> 
> ...


I don't think your iq gives you the ability to ever use more than 5 active braincels, so let me tell you what's wrong with your logic.

The only reason that "curry" girl in your profile picture looks good is because of the fact pretty much every single feature of her is EUROCENTRIC. Heck, she could easily be mistaken for spaniard, italian or greek. And her coloring failo isn't even that extreme to begin with, even though she'd look better with lighter skin etc which was my previous point in the other argument we had, different races of gl people have DIFFERENT SMV.

Moreso her undereyes etc also don't have discoloration, which an insane majority of south asians do have.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I don't think your iq gives you the ability to ever use more than 5 active braincels, so let me tell you what's wrong with your logic.
> 
> The only reason that "curry" girl in your profile picture looks good is because of the fact pretty much every single feature of her is EUROCENTRIC. Heck, she could easily be mistaken for spaniard, italian or greek. And her coloring failo isn't even that extreme to begin with, even though she'd look better with lighter skin etc which was my previous point in the other argument we had, different races of gl people have DIFFERENT SMV.
> 
> Moreso her undereyes etc also don't have discoloration, which an insane majority of south asians do have.



*AH YES, ANOTHER "WHITE FEATURES" COPER.

DID NOT READ NIGGA, SHE IS EASILY IDENTIFIABLE AS INDIAN, AND I HAVE THE SAME PHENO/COLORING. DOESN'T MEAN I'M WHITE *


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes, colouring matters.


Bones matter more, but coloring does matter


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *AH YES, ANOTHER WHITE FEATURES COPER.
> 
> DID NOT READ NIGGA, SHE IS EASILY IDENTIFIABLE AS INDIAN, I HAVE THE SAME PHENO/COLORING.*


Username checks out


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> TheCopefulCurry



Keep quoting my username like the submissive dog you are


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I don't think your iq gives you the ability to ever use more than 5 active braincels, so let me tell you what's wrong with your logic.
> 
> The only reason that "curry" girl in your profile picture looks good is because of the fact pretty much every single feature of her is EUROCENTRIC. Heck, she could easily be mistaken for spaniard, italian or greek. And her coloring failo isn't even that extreme to begin with, even though she'd look better with lighter skin etc which was my previous point in the other argument we had, different races of gl people have DIFFERENT SMV.
> 
> Moreso her undereyes etc also don't have discoloration, which an insane majority of south asians do have.



@Alexanderr Found another one


----------



## sytyl (Sep 23, 2020)

perceived pheno is everything tbh


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 23, 2020)

sytyl said:


> perceived pheno is everything tbh



tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> @Alexanderr Found another one


Jfl kill yourself coping subhuman tagging your butt buddies cause you can't come up with logical arguments yourself.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Jfl kill yourself coping subhuman tagging your butt buddies cause you can't come up with logical arguments yourself.



You utter dog, I have countered this exact argument a thousand times on KKKmax.me.

_*There is no such thing as a "white feature". Define "Eurocentric feature".*_ _*You cannot attribute all universally attractive features in existence to whites, then call every ethnic that has these attractive features "eurocentric" or "white-passing", because these features are NOT exclusive to whites. *_

@sytyl @Alexanderr


----------



## sytyl (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> You cannot attribute all universally attractive features in existence to whites, then call every ethnic that has these attractive features "eurocentric" or "white-passing", because these features are NOT exclusive to whites.


you are right, but it doesn't matter because the overwhelming public perception is good looking = "oh he has white features"


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> You utter dog, I have countered this exact argument a thousand times on KKKmax.me.
> 
> _*There is no such thing as a "white feature". Define "Eurocentric feature".*_ _*You cannot attribute all universally attractive features in existence to whites, then call every ethnic that has these attractive features "eurocentric" or "white-passing", because these features are NOT exclusive to whites. *_
> 
> @sytyl @Alexanderr


I'll reply back to this shit thread when I'm done eating and show you what a low iq dog you are


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 23, 2020)

dude the cope is fucking huge wtf, some races has way more chances of X feature so you can say that a ''white feature'' is a feature that is common with whites. like blacks have wider noses or asians have small noses etc


come on..don't do that.


----------



## PYT (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Title





OhWellMaxing said:


> No fashion sense
> Hat doesn’t fit him at all
> T collar is loose and looks like shit
> 
> ...


I didn't realize side burns were such a failo. next time i go to the barber im chopping mines off.

Also OP coloring def matters. I look like shit when I stop taking care of myself. lifeless, pale, grey, lips.


----------



## lutte (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Also. you can still be mogger even if curry, if your bones are good enough. Pretty boy mogger, who mogs 99 percent of this forum, whilst living in poverty in India.
> View attachment 688291


just be one in a billion theory


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I'll reply back to this shit thread when I'm done eating and show you what a low iq dog you are



No, you are most likely pulling up the "average face" of each race or some bullshit and are going to show me that "muh small nose is European, muh defined jaw is a white feature bro".

Even if these features are slightly more statistically prevalent in Eurocentric populations, it doesn't make them inherently White features because they are not exclusive.

Good-looking ethnics are gl because they just have good features, not "white-features".

Don't have the patience to continue this argument with you, I've had this exact debate multiple times now.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Title


coloring matters. Look at difference between chico and curry chico.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> You utter dog, I have countered this exact argument a thousand times on KKKmax.me.
> 
> _*There is no such thing as a "white feature". Define "Eurocentric feature".*_ _*You cannot attribute all universally attractive features in existence to whites, then call every ethnic that has these attractive features "eurocentric" or "white-passing", because these features are NOT exclusive to whites. *_
> 
> @sytyl @Alexanderr


"_*There is no such thing as a "white feature"."*_
Wrong, certain features are more common among certain races, which make them a white, Arab, Asian or black feature for example. You could give an example of Asians having wider spaced eyes, low set nasal bridges or Africans having wider noses and usually weaker chins. Certain features are significantly more common among Europeans, which make them European features

_*Define "Eurocentric feature".*_ _*You cannot attribute all universally attractive features in existence to whites*_
Features more common among whites aka narrower nostrils, prominent cleft chins, deeper set eyes, hooded eyes but not due to monolid, taller skull structure in men. Never said any possibly attractive feature is white either, even tho that's usually the case.

You've got to be 1 of the biggest dumb fucks I've ever talked to on here. Since you can't even grasp the concept of the fact your pfp has a slimmer nose, less UEE like alot of Indians have, less dark eye circles and undereyes, no large wide nose like Indians tend to have, and fairly lighter skin opposed to most Indians with obvious undertones


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> "_*There is no such thing as a "white feature"."*_
> Wrong, certain features are more common among certain races, which make them a white, Arab, Asian or black feature for example. You could give an example of Asians having wider spaces eyes, low set nasal bridges or Africans having wider noses and usually weaker chins. Certain features are significantly more common among Europeans, which make them European features
> 
> _*Define "Eurocentric feature".*_ _*You cannot attribute all universally attractive features in existence to whites*_
> ...


Yes. There are features of different races. For example blacks tend to be taller, bigger dick, more agressive, more muscular, masculine etc.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> No, you are most likely pulling up the "average face" of each race or some bullshit and are going to show me that "muh small nose is European, muh defined jaw is a white feature bro".
> 
> Even if these features are slightly more statistically prevalent in Eurocentric populations, it doesn't make them inherently White features because they are not exclusive.
> 
> ...


Yeah you still don't get the concept of things that are considered white features or arab features or jew features. You're legit sewer tier IQ. I never said they're exclusive in the sense other races can't have them. But the fact they're so much more common among a certain race makes them *insert race* features


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes. There are features of different races. For example blacks tend to be taller, bigger dick, more agressive, more muscular, masculine etc.


Wait till this guy is gonna say wide blockheads and short occiputs aren't chechnyan/dagestani features because they're not exclusive


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> "_*There is no such thing as a "white feature"."*_
> Wrong, certain features are more common among certain races, which make them a white, Arab, Asian or black feature for example. You could give an example of Asians having wider spaces eyes, low set nasal bridges or Africans having wider noses and usually weaker chins. Certain features are significantly more common among Europeans, which make them European features
> 
> _*Define "Eurocentric feature".*_ _*You cannot attribute all universally attractive features in existence to whites*_
> ...


Whites have longer faces in general. Generally thinner noses, higher nose bridge. big eyes, Lots of body fat in the face.More fat.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Wait till this guy is gonna say wide blockheads and short occiputs aren't chechnyan/dagestani features because they're not exclusive


White features are generally more attractive. Especially white skin, eyes, and nose imo.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

lutte said:


> just be one in a billion theory


How would he do in the west. You think?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> White features are generally more attractive. Especially white skin, eyes, and nose imo.


I'll be waiting for OPs reply as he comes up with the next cope again. Gonna finish my dinner now though


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> You utter dog, I have countered this exact argument a thousand times on KKKmax.me.
> 
> _*There is no such thing as a "white feature". Define "Eurocentric feature".*_ _*You cannot attribute all universally attractive features in existence to whites, then call every ethnic that has these attractive features "eurocentric" or "white-passing", because these features are NOT exclusive to whites. *_
> 
> @sytyl @Alexanderr


you tagged them again


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I'll be waiting for OPs reply as he comes up with the next cope again. Gonna finish my dinner now though



Not going to reply to you, you are definitely an SFcel. Keep coping with "muh white features"

Welcome to my ignored list


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Not going to reply to you, you are definitely an SFcel. Keep coping with "muh white features"
> 
> Welcome to my ignored list


Bro. I am not white, but what he is sayng has some truth to it.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

Username checks out 

btw girl in your avi is half white


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Not going to reply to you, you are definitely an SFcel. Keep coping with "muh white features"
> 
> Welcome to my ignored list


Although only some certain aspects. Not every white is a gigachad with slayer eyes and insane bone structure. But you can't deny light coloured eyes, white skin, and tall nose bridge are halos.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Username checks out
> 
> btw girl in your avi is half white



Doesn't matter, her coloring is 100% Indian. The thread title was "Coloring doesn't matter"


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Username checks out
> 
> btw girl in your avi is half white


yea. Average curry does not look like that.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Not going to reply to you, you are definitely an SFcel. Keep coping with "muh white features"
> 
> Welcome to my ignored list


No dude. Looks 100 percent white.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Not going to reply to you, you are definitely an SFcel. Keep coping with "muh white features"
> 
> Welcome to my ignored list


HAHAHAHA
LEGIT CAN'T STOP CAGING IRL

So when I disagree with you I'm instantly an sfcel and I get ignored  literally like a sjw calling every man a rapist


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Doesn't matter, her coloring is 100% Indian. The thread title was "Coloring doesn't matter"


Doesn’t look Indian, Indians are different type of brown


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> HAHAHAHA
> LEGIT CAN'T STOP CAGING IRL
> 
> So when I disagree with you I'm instantly an sfcel and I get ignored  literally like a sjw calling every man a rapist


Everyone needs their copes.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Doesn’t look Indian, Indians are different type of brown


Yes. I have seen the average indian. They 100% dont look like that.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Everyone needs their copes.


I can't understand what causes it though, anxiety? He instantly called me a racist 🤣


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> HAHAHAHA
> LEGIT CAN'T STOP CAGING IRL
> 
> So when I disagree with you I'm instantly an sfcel and I get ignored  literally like a sjw calling every man a rapist



I didn't make any slurs against you, yet you freaked the fuck out when I presented a counterargument that disagreed with your SFcel preconceptions.

It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Doesn’t look Indian, Indians are different type of brown



You fucking retard, this girl has the _EXACT SAME COLORING AS ME. _Actually, my skin is slightly lighter than hers.

_Yet if I posted on here, I'd be told "looks curry" and "rope" because of my brown skin._

just STFU


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> I didn't make any slurs against you, yet you freaked the fuck out when I presented a counterargument that disagreed with your SFcel preconceptions.
> 
> It's pretty obvious.


No you're just extremely stupid and it raises my cortisol. Kys I vc with @Titbot everyday. I'd make you look like a joke irl


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

sytyl said:


> you are right, but it doesn't matter because the overwhelming public perception is good looking = "oh he has white features"


Bcz that’s true 
Most ugly whites you see have ethic features from their 2% non white genes 

Look at blackops2cel (Blackops2chad in ethnic countries), he’s white but his features are very ethnic


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> You fucking retard, this girl has the _EXACT SAME COLORING AS ME. _Actually, my skin is slightly lighter than hers.
> 
> _Yet if I posted on here, I'd be told "looks curry" and "rope" because of my brown skin._
> 
> just STFU


No she doesn’t you’re most likely delusional 
Rodeblur think he mogs opry doesn’t mean he really does 

many people are delusional

Indians have different type of brown skin


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Bcz that’s true
> Most ugly whites you see have ethic features from their 2% non white genes
> 
> Look at blackops2cel (Blackops2chad in ethnic countries), he’s white but his features are very ethnic


Ok bro. White features in general are seen as more attractive, but this is 100% cope.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Bcz that’s true
> *Most ugly whites you see have ethic features from their 2% non white genes*
> *Look at blackops2cel (Blackops2chad in ethnic countries), he’s white but his features are very ethnic*














THE JBW COPING HAS OFFICIALLY REACHED UNPRECEDENTED LEVELS. BLACKSOPS2CEL NOW LOOKS ETHNIC. 






JFL!!

@Shrek2OnDvD @Dante1 @Salludon @SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

@Biggdink How would this curry do where you live?


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 23, 2020)

thats a strong hindu dindu cope


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> THE JBW COPING HAS OFFICIALLY REACHED UNPRECEDENTED LEVELS. BLACKSOPS2CEL NOW LOOKS ETHNIC
> 
> View attachment 688436
> 
> ...


*YEAH. WTF 2% ETHNIC GENES. SERIOUSLY NIGGA. IN WHAT WORLD DOES HE LOOK ETHNIC.*


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (Sep 23, 2020)

If ideal craniofacial development then colouring and pheno doesn't matter. But i can think of 4-6 people who have this (jeff seid, sendhil ramamurthy, chris carmack). Even the big three psl gods rely on individual features than ideal facial development. So as rare as it is if the face is perfectly grown then colouring and pheno has very little significance. And even the highly desired eurocentric features based aryan face (north atlantid or nordic) don't have ideal craniofacial development on average.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> @Biggdink How would this curry do where you live?
> View attachment 688437


His color is similar to mullatos, but maybe his pic is edited


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> His color is similar to mullatos, but maybe his pic is edited


yes. That was what I was thinking. I'm pretty sure this pic is unedited. I dont think his colouring would be a huge failo.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> No she doesn’t you’re most likely delusional
> Rodeblur think he mogs opry doesn’t mean he really does
> 
> many people are delusional
> ...



Jfl. 

Post the "different type of brown skin" you are talking about


----------



## needsolution (Sep 23, 2020)

Me looking at posters (and their posts) who replaced all high iq ppl who left past 12 months:


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Me looking at posters (and their posts) who replaced all high iq ppl who left past 12 months:
> View attachment 688449



Keep coping, high IQ = questioning established theories/doctrines that are otherwise accepted blindly as gospel.


----------



## needsolution (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Keep coping, high IQ = questioning established theories/doctrines that are otherwise accepted blindly as gospel.


Yes bro, im going to question Einstein and Hawking theories, im so high iq now.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yes bro, im going to question Einstein and Hawking theories, im so high iq now.









JFL if you take things as fact without questioning them in any way. This kid is working to disprove Einstein's theory of relativity, one of the most established facts in science.

High IQ = Intellectual curiosity and skepticism.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Jfl.
> 
> Post the "different type of brown skin" you are talking about






This is what Indians look like


----------



## Slap (Sep 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> *just be purple chad bro
> View attachment 688271
> *


I met somebody who met Justin Bieber in some contest. I never met the guy in my life and I don't really care.


----------



## needsolution (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> View attachment 688457


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Sep 23, 2020)

Whoever keep making these shit threads should be forced to eat this for a year in a row


----------



## needsolution (Sep 23, 2020)

NCT said:


> Whoever keep making these shit threads should be forced to eat this for a year in a row
> 
> View attachment 688459


Bro, this shit is tasty.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I'll be waiting for OPs reply as he comes up with the next cope again. Gonna finish my dinner now though


Most of the white guys in my school are balding and have shit skin, collagen. Plus their eyes are horrible Does that mean those are also white features.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 23, 2020)

lookin indian is a failo 
u have to look exotic, dark lookz,mulatto fraud or hispanic
coloring doesnt matter but your pheno (features) and how u look over all matters


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> HAHAHAHA
> LEGIT CAN'T STOP CAGING IRL
> 
> So when I disagree with you I'm instantly an sfcel and I get ignored  literally like a sjw calling every man a rapist


retard


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Most of the white guys in my school are balding and have shit skin, collagen. Plus their eyes are horrible Does that mean those are also white features.


Go to any business college and you’d see many chadlites 
Go to a hockey game , decent club or anywhere with upper class people and you’d see many chadlites 

you won’t see them at a Walmart tho


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Go to any business college and you’d see many chadlites
> Go to a hockey game , decent club or anywhere with upper class people and you’d see many chadlites
> 
> you won’t see them at a Walmart tho


I see indian chadelites too? Your point? plus don't ever compare hockey to chadelite. Most of the hockey guys in my high school are recessed cucks


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> I see indian chadelites too? Your point? plus don't ever compare hockey to chadelite. Most of the hockey guys in my high school are recessed cucks


You live in a ghetto ?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> You live in a ghetto ?


no, stop coping 
do these guys look like chadelites to you @TheCopefulCurry


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Most of the white guys in my school are balding and have shit skin, collagen. Plus their eyes are horrible Does that mean those are also white features.


Sounds like the worst fucking comeback I've ever read

Just go by purely anecdotal bullshit instead of accepting white features are universally agreed to be the most attractive theory


----------



## sytyl (Sep 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Me looking at posters (and their posts) who replaced all high iq ppl who left past 12 months:
> View attachment 688449


it is over
racewars.me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> retard


Faggot


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> no, stop coping
> do these guys look like chadelites to you @TheCopefulCurry



Only watched for few seconds and saw a pretty boy tiktok slayer in crowd


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Only watched for few seconds and saw a pretty boy tiktok slayer in crowd


timestamp


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

sytyl said:


> it is over
> racewars.me



KKKmax.me


----------



## needsolution (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> JFL if you take things as fact without questioning them in any way. This kid is working to disprove Einstein's theory of relativity, one of the most established facts in science.
> 
> High IQ = Intellectual curiosity and skepticism.


I was talking about colouring here long time before you created acc here. There is no intellectual curiosity and skepticism here in this thread. Its just hurting ass that whites have best colourings, i saw you on a lot white-shitting threads, it says all.

But yeah, here my arguments.

Ian Somerhalder, keep in mind only his eye colour was changed and his skin colour a little bit darkened, imagine if you made his skin, hair and lips darker, it would be disaster:










Same person, same features,different colouring, not that bad tho but worse, what do we get? Way worse looking and aesthetically pleasing guy.

Good colouring DOESNT mean good looks automatically
Bad colouring DOESNT mean bad looks automatically 
Good bones DOESNT mean good looks automatically
Bad bones DOESNT mean bad looks automatically

Everything matters, everything is helpful, colouring is important.

We should focus on everything in order to be better version of ourselves, but you are too blind, too racist to think logically and leave your bias.


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> timestamp


Just skimmed through it. Go to the part where they show big crowd from above


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Just skimmed through it. Go to the part where they show big crowd from above





needsolution said:


> I was talking about colouring here long time before you created acc here. There is no intellectual curiosity and skepticism here in this thread. Its just hurting ass that whites have best colourings, i saw you on a lot white-shitting threads, it says all.
> 
> But yeah, here my arguments.
> 
> ...


*I was talking about colouring here long time before you created acc here 

THANK YOU DAD*


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> I was talking about colouring here long time before you created acc here. There is no intellectual curiosity and skepticism here in this thread. Its just hurting ass that whites have best colourings, i saw you on a lot white-shitting threads, it says all.
> 
> But yeah, here my arguments.
> 
> ...



*JFL, I'm racist for saying coloring DOESN'T matter*_*?? Wtf??? *

I have literally nothing against whites, I have many white friends IRL. I have never "shit on whites" before. I only argue against the ones on this forum that are extremely radical and insane in their beliefs, like @Biggdink (SFcels) that believe only whites are good-looking, or that gigachad ethnics like Salludon have low SMV_


----------



## needsolution (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *I was talking about colouring here long time before you created acc here
> 
> THANK YOU DAD*


You are welcome, son.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *I was talking about colouring here long time before you created acc here
> 
> THANK YOU DAD*


FORUM NOSTALGIC DEALER


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *JFL, I'm racist for saying coloring DOESN'T matter*_*?? Wtf??? *
> 
> I have literally nothing against whites, I have many white friends IRL. I have never "shit on whites" before. I only argue against the ones on this forum that are extremely radical and insane in their beliefs, like @Biggdink (SFcels) that believe only whites are good-looking, or that gigachad ethnics like Salludon have low SMV_


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> View attachment 688507


@Salludon would mog every "College chad"


----------



## needsolution (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *JFL, I'm racist for saying coloring DOESN'T matter*_*?? Wtf??? *
> 
> I have literally nothing against whites, I have many white friends IRL. I have never "shit on whites" before. I only argue against the ones on this forum that are extremely radical and insane in their beliefs, like @Biggdink (SFcels) that believe only whites are good-looking, or that gigachad ethnics like Salludon have low SMV_


Same is going for ethnic nationalist users, i still forget to post screenshot of off-topic first 20 threads where 40% was made-up by white-mocking threads so (spidermanmeme.jpg). You claim to be high iq, if you are then you should leave fighting with ppl on incel site over (((race))) because thats what jews want from us, focus on more important things. 

Anyways your thread is entirely cope, i argumented it above, nothing more to add, thank you for discussion.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @Salludon would mog every "College chad"



_Cope, daily reminder that he gets mogged by 3 PSL whites _


----------



## MrGlutton (Sep 23, 2020)

black eyes are only acceptable on black people


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 23, 2020)

*YOU HAVE BEEN VISITED BY CURRY MEEKS, DAILY REACTS OR HE'S COMING TO ROB YOUR MOLE RAT ASS*


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 23, 2020)

Giga moggers


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> View attachment 688456
> This is what Indians look like


Bro no lie. They look worse.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 23, 2020)

Krezo said:


> I will colour her face with my cum


why do use my same avatar?
i suggest you to use this one


https://uploads.forumfree.it/av-10550395-1599073655.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 23, 2020)

currychad has more smv than white chadlite and anyone in this thread


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 23, 2020)

dark lookz and exotic are on the same tier as white chad if not better


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> currychad has more smv than white chadlite and anyone in this thread



Extremely based, I've been saying this from the beginning. Face >>>> race 

Let JBWcopers cope bro


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Extremely based, I've been saying this from the beginning. Face >>>> race
> 
> Let JBWcopers cope bro


wait for my tomorrow thread
i am jsut too lazy to post


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> wait for my tomorrow thread
> i am jsut too lazy to post



Tag me


----------



## DoctorPMA (Sep 23, 2020)

*Coloring doesn't matter *


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

DoctorPMA said:


> *Coloring doesn't matter *
> View attachment 688599



Over for aspiring artist-cels


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

Bump, this thread hasn't triggered nearly enough SFcels yet. 

Keep seething in my threads, while good-looking ethnics are cucking you as we speak.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Sep 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I don't think your iq gives you the ability to ever use more than 5 active braincels, so let me tell you what's wrong with your logic.
> 
> The only reason that "curry" girl in your profile picture looks good is because of the fact pretty much every single feature of her is EUROCENTRIC. Heck, she could easily be mistaken for spaniard, italian or greek. And her coloring failo isn't even that extreme to begin with, even though she'd look better with lighter skin etc which was my previous point in the other argument we had, different races of gl people have DIFFERENT SMV.
> 
> Moreso her undereyes etc also don't have discoloration, which an insane majority of south asians do have.


Her coloring is perfect, i prefer this over blond pigskin posted on a daily basis on this forum


----------



## Copeful (Sep 23, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Her coloring is perfect, i prefer this over blond pigskin posted on a daily basis on this forum



*Giga-based, caramel brown skin + dark chocolate brown eyes + jet-black hair >>>> all 

Cope if you disagree*


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Sep 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *Giga-based, caramel brown skin + dark chocolate brown eyes + jet-black hair >>>> all
> 
> Cope if you disagree*


If the girl in your avi had blue/green eyes she would be a 9/10


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 24, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> White features are generally more attractive.


Usually when people here refer to “white features”, they’re referring to caucasoid features. 

Prominent supraorbital ridges, narrow, long high bridged nasal bones, small mouths, narrow nasal cavities, little or no prognathism, straight profile etc...

All are found in the indigenous people of Europe, North Africa, Horn of Africa, South West Asia and the Indian subcontinent.

Caucasoid is used as an umbrella term for phenotypically similar groups from these different regions, with a focus on skeletal anatomy, and especially cranial morphology, without regard to skin tone.

Again, these physical traits are not exclusive to people hailing from Europe, as they’re very common in lots of other people.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 24, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Usually when people here refer to “white features”, they’re referring to caucasoid features.
> 
> Prominent supraorbital ridges, narrow, long high bridged nasal bones, small mouths, narrow nasal cavities, little or no prognathism, straight profile etc...
> 
> ...



No response jfl, over. Looks like we won the debate


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 24, 2020)

Ethnic cope 
coloring is everything


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 24, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Usually when people here refer to “white features”, they’re referring to caucasoid features.
> 
> Prominent supraorbital ridges, narrow, long high bridged nasal bones, small mouths, narrow nasal cavities, little or no prognathism, straight profile etc...
> 
> ...


No I meant white lol.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 24, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Ethnic cope
> coloring is everything


Who is that chad in your avi.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 24, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Who is that chad in your avi.


Let me see i forgot his name

It's @bodevelius


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 24, 2020)

give gandy dravidian coloring and see if he's even a model


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 688256


One of the best looking users on here


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 25, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> No I meant white lol.


You meant white features, which are caucasoid features?
Except for the large variation in hair color and light eyes but even those appear outside of Europe, just not as commonly.


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 1, 2020)

based thread


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Oct 1, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Title


It probably does. Blacks look really good with light eyes bc of contrast bro

That may also be why tanned white guys have the highest SMV rather than the paler nordic phenotype


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 1, 2020)

Tell that to strijd


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 14, 2020)

Good thread


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 14, 2020)

very terrible thread
phenotype is literally everything


----------



## Copeful (Oct 14, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Good thread


thanks for the bump bhai i logged onto a bunch of notifications


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 18, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> His color is similar to mullatos, but maybe his pic is edited


*How the fuck does this curry look mullato???? He looks curry as fuk.*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 18, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> View attachment 740571


*@Biggdink: you look black so it doesn't count*


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 18, 2020)

Coloring matters even for whites people that’s why pale gingers are considered ugly and struggle even if they have good features 

look at this north atlantid chad, now imagine him as an ethnic or a ginger


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 18, 2020)

Coloring is everything
White skin, colored eyes, dark hair IS IDEAL and attractive to every single person on earth


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 18, 2020)

Tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 18, 2020)

colouring matters bro tbh. But I'm really struggling on if it is subjective or objective. My ideal girl has light brown eyes, I can't comprehend how other people prefer green/blue/dark brown eyes over it. I thinks its the same for women for their ideal that its subjective, but I've always seen north atlantid is ideal for me and women I've seen.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 18, 2020)

who bumped this shit thread again.


----------



## CsCurry (Oct 18, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> No, you are most likely pulling up the "average face" of each race or some bullshit and are going to show me that "muh small nose is European, muh defined jaw is a white feature bro".
> 
> Even if these features are slightly more statistically prevalent in Eurocentric populations, it doesn't make them inherently White features because they are not exclusive.
> 
> ...


You really can’t talk with these people.

they insist that any ethnic that is GL is actually just a white person because they find like 2 features that are white and run with it.

They don’t mention the part where a lot of ugly features (weak chin, narrow face, high hairline) are mostly caucasian features though for some reason.

Its really beyond coping when someone claims that a clear curry, that would be called a curry by anyone on the street, actually “looks like an Italian”


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 18, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> who bumped this shit thread again.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 18, 2020)

CsCurry said:


> You really can’t talk with these people.
> 
> they insist that any ethnic that is GL is actually just a white person because they find like 2 features that are white and run with it.
> 
> ...


_*lmao @Biggdink thinks this curry mogger looks mullato *_


----------



## CsCurry (Oct 18, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> _*lmao @Biggdink thinks this curry mogger looks mullato *_


At some point you just have to let them cope.

after all, being a sfcel spending 10+ hrs a day on an incel forum is probably a huge sign that they are genetically inferior.

if my life was that poor, I’d probably cope hard too.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 18, 2020)

CsCurry said:


> At some point you just have to let them cope.
> 
> after all, being a sfcel spending 10+ hrs a day on an incel forum is probably a huge sign that they are genetically inferior.
> 
> if my life was that poor, I’d probably cope hard too.


Muh sfcel   
i think blacks can be attractive


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 18, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Muh sfcel
> i think blacks can be attractive


@Biggdink rn 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 18, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @Biggdink rn
> View attachment 740635


Most videos don’t work on phone


----------



## justadude (Oct 18, 2020)

hindu dindu cope 
wouldnt be saying that if u had good coloring


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 18, 2020)

justadude said:


> hindu dindu cope
> wouldnt be saying that if u had good coloring


Keep crying for my uncle Rajesh ploughing white stacey's


----------



## CsCurry (Oct 18, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Muh sfcel
> i think blacks can be attractive


Time Online 1340:09


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 18, 2020)

CsCurry said:


> Time Online 1340:09


I’ve left this thing open on my Phone/laptop too many times, while working on my shit. Your point nerd ?


----------



## CsCurry (Oct 18, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve left this thing open on my Phone/laptop too many times, while working on my shit. Your point nerd ?


Cope you also have more messages.

6x as much time online as me, 6x messages. Your time to post ratio is pretty normal.

It’s over for a worthless rotter who spends multiple hours a day on incel forums.


----------

